
JailbreakMe.com Is Back – Now Jailbreaks Every iDevice - xonder
http://appadvice.com/appnn/2010/08/breaking-jailbreakmecom-jailbreaks-idevice/
======
anateus
Seems like there's a 0-day kernel-level code execution vulnerability in all
iOS PDF code.

Watch your clicks iDevice owners!

~~~
ryanpetrich
Two vulnerabilities: one to run code as Safari and another to get kernel
access. comex is on a roll!

------
evandavid
Just doing this now on girlfriend's iPod touch.

My question: how are they kicking off this process from within the browser?
It's pretty seamless.

~~~
evandavid
It didn't even need a restart. Cydia is on the home screen, and all the
previous data and user configuration is intact. I'm quite dumbfounded with how
easy that was. It will be interesting to see how Apple responds.

~~~
houseabsolute
They will respond by fixing the bug that allows it to happen. It will not be
interesting.

~~~
evandavid
Just read about how it works. Agreed.

------
xonder
Looks like jailbreakers are now in the cloud, unlike Apple huh.

~~~
danudey
Well they're spending $1bn on building a massive 500,000 square foot data
centre, so I'm willing to bet they're working on it.

------
cmelbye
Aaaaand it breaks both FaceTime and MMS...

~~~
matthew-wegner
Cydia has already fixed this (it'll prompt to update base package). Can also
manually fix via SSH access:

chmod 755 /private/var/mobile/Library; chmod 755
/private/var/mobile/Library/Preference

Then reset network settings. Fixed!

------
shiftb
Anyone tried it on an iPad? Not working for me...

~~~
rmoriz
not working for me either.

------
xonder
From what we know it's an exploit linked to the way PDF files are handled. So
it's courtesy of Adobe, lol. Steve is just gonna love this. They did the same
thing with Tiff files back in the 1.1.1 days.

~~~
krevis
Apple's PDF code is all its own; it's not provided by Adobe. (Which explains
why Preview sometimes renders differently than Acrobat does.)

